# Seahawk Blanket Pattern



## CindyAustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Enjoy the pattern! I forgot to say the Cream Strips are also seed stitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern it's great.


----------



## CindyAustin (Jul 21, 2012)

You are welcome...I was not sure how or where to put it....lots of fun!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh, you are a gem--thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

many thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

CindyAustin said:


> Enjoy the pattern! I forgot to say the Cream Strips are also seed stitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you so much for the pattern. I have a nephew turning 40 this year who is a Seahawks fan. How many inches of each colour did you knit?


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry, just noticed you have given the inches measurements. Sorry to waste your time.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Love it. Cant wait for the knit picks order to come.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern &#128515;


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

CindyAustin said:


> Enjoy the pattern! I forgot to say the Cream Strips are also seed stitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My daughter was excited because she has her tickets to the "big game"!


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

My son who lives in North Bend would love this blanket!


----------



## Pat6191 (Jan 25, 2013)

My son would LOVE this - thanks for posting the pattern.


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern. I am a Seattle native transplanted to Utah. GO HAWKS!


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for the pattern--I know many "12s" who would love this!


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

What a wonderful blanket -- it is absolutely beautiful! I'm a diehard Seahawk fan and so are my two sons! Oh, and my 10-year-old granddaughter, too!! It's a great gift idea! Thanks!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Cindy, just wondering how many of us are downloading this pattern this morning? Wish I'd had the pattern a few months ago but this will be a WIP for this year. THANK YOU!


----------



## kanona (Aug 20, 2013)

JeanJ said:


> Cindy, just wondering how many of us are downloading this pattern this morning? Wish I'd had the pattern a few months ago but this will be a WIP for this year. THANK YOU!


I agree and add my thanks for the pattern. The extended family will be gathered at Snoqualmie Ridge tomorrow to watch the game. Thank you! -- Another 12.


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

love it, thanks, go Hawks


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you so much. I am a big Seahawk fan and this will be my very next project. GO HAWKS!!!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Now there's a guy who knows how to be comfortable watching the game. You really do beautiful work.


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

CindyAustin said:


> Enjoy the pattern! I forgot to say the Cream Strips are also seed stitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi Cindy! Girl, you are a blanket-making machine! 

Hope your holidays were great!

Deb (from Great Yarns knit night)

 :-D


----------



## grams3cs (Aug 30, 2013)

Was there complete instructions with the picture of the blanket or was that it? I would love to ry it, but not experienced enough for the type of instructions that were there. Son lives in Bothell and would love to make this for him. I also am a Seahawk fan!!!


----------



## chuckandjoann (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Cindy, Sorry I did not get your original info on that great Seahawk blanket. Where did you get the pattern, type of cotton etc. Thanks, A sunbird from Silverdale.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Excellent blanket !!!! Thank you for sharing !!! Go Hawks !! So excited for tomorrow !!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

You are such a sweetheart!
Thank you!


----------



## Norma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I will be able to make GREAT points with my dnl who is a huge fan.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

CindyAustin said:


> Enjoy the pattern! I forgot to say the Cream Strips are also seed stitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What stitch and color are the outline stitches around the Seahawk image that are represented by the 4th icon in the chart? I can't tell what they might be from the pictures and I didn't see anything about them in the text.

Great looking blanket.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Love the blanket - thanks for the pattern.


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you. Go Hawks !


----------



## CindyAustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Go to Search and type in Seahawk and you will see it under User Submitted Patterns


----------



## CindyAustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Go to Search and type in Seahawk and you will see it under User Submitted Patterns


----------



## CindyAustin (Jul 21, 2012)

We did not know what that was so we ignored it


----------



## CindyAustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Nitting_More said:


> What stitch and color are the outline stitches around the Seahawk image that are represented by the 4th icon in the chart? I can't tell what they might be from the pictures and I didn't see anything about them in the text.
> 
> Great looking blanket.


We did not know what it was so we chose to ignore it. Note it does not go all around it.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

CindyAustin said:


> We did not know what it was so we chose to ignore it. Note it does not go all around it.


OK. Thanks. I couldn't see that it was necessary, but didn't want to find out that I was wrong.

Thank you for this pattern. I'm going to start work on it as soon as I can buy enough yarn for it.


----------



## CindyAustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Nitting_More said:


> OK. Thanks. I couldn't see that it was necessary, but didn't want to find out that I was wrong.
> 
> Thank you for this pattern. I'm going to start work on it as soon as I can buy enough yarn for it.


Cool!


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

CindyAustin said:


> Cool!


Question for you that I should have asked last time I posted. I was thinking of doing this in double knitting so the back of the Seahawks logo wouldn't show the fair isle strands or have them exposed for snagging. I would make sure the side edges were linked and probably the logos so it wouldn't slip/slide all over itself. Do you think it would be too heavy to do this in a worsted weight yarn? I need to figure that out before I buy 100 skeins of yarn! 
:shock: :shock:


----------



## CindyAustin (Jul 21, 2012)

Nitting_More said:


> Question for you that I should have asked last time I posted. I was thinking of doing this in double knitting so the back of the Seahawks logo wouldn't show the fair isle strands or have them exposed for snagging. I would make sure the side edges were linked and probably the logos so it wouldn't slip/slide all over itself. Do you think it would be too heavy to do this in a worsted weight yarn? I need to figure that out before I buy 100 skeins of yarn!
> :shock: :shock:


i am not experienced in double knitting but the Cascade 128 Supewash I used makes it big and puffy...I don't know how it would be double knit....worsted weight is smaller so it should not be to bad...It would be cool to double knit it.


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

CindyAustin said:


> Enjoy the pattern! I forgot to say the Cream Strips are also seed stitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you for the patt... however, you FORGOT TO SAY "Go Hawks" at the end of your sentence!!!!!

madlyinlovewiththatcuteRussellWilson(donttellhim)!!!!!


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

Let me do it for her: GO HAWKS ! (also madlyinlovewithrussell.lol)


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

bluemoon knitter said:


> Let me do it for her: GO HAWKS ! (also madlyinlovewithrussell.lol)


I know, he is DREAMY isn't he? Have you seen the video where he was dancing with his grandma???


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

No. But I'll look it up. He is hosting the kids choice awards, I think it's in july


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

knitonashingle said:


> I know, he is DREAMY isn't he? Have you seen the video where he was dancing with his grandma???


here is the link....


----------



## penpop (Aug 12, 2013)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Can't tell did knit or sew it? Very cool!


----------

